
Hot Tech Skills and Certifications During the Pandemic (and Beyond) - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/22/hot-tech-skills-certifications-during-pandemic-beyond/
======
non-entity
I've heard mixed things about the GIAC certs. Some people have recommended
them, while others have told me that they were useful skme years ago, but dont
mean much today. Anyone in a field where these are common care to chime in on
that?

